# How big do hedgies grow to on average?



## PinkHedgehog (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, I don't have a hedgie, but I really want one! How big are they on average? Like would they fit on a credit card on a teaspoon, in a cup? Thnx. <3 Also, don't actually put your hedgehog in a cup or anything.


----------



## sparkmanr (Aug 29, 2012)

Hegies vary in size somewhat but I think in general they are typically a hand full in size. I have seen two hand full sized hedgies on here but I think in general the typical size is one that can fit in and adult sized hand. Milo is over two months now and still fits in one of my hands. He's not fat, I would say he's an average size I think.[attachment=0:2hf49lb6]Milo 2.jpg[/attachment:2hf49lb6]


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

My boy is pretty big at 409g at 16 weeks old. I have to use to hands to hold him now. He's not fat, just big bodied.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Here, this thread might give you a better idea - viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6901


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

A hedgie on a credit card! I wish, that'd be so ridiculously tiny and cute!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

LizardGirl said:


> A hedgie on a credit card! I wish, that'd be so ridiculously tiny and cute!


Would you settle for a baby hedgie on a credit card? Now I have to try to remember to take a photo of that when the current litters are a little older.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

A hedgehog on a credit card?! That would be tiny! No, actually my boy is a bit bigger than a DVD case. 
(So he doesn't fit in one hand)


----------



## PinkHedgehog (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL about the hedgie on a credit card, but you never know....


----------

